# NORMAL!!! YES!!!!! New Lab Results



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Please delete this post.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

AWESOME news. Keep getting regular labs. I went severly hypo this time last year and the pain in my hands and arms was horrific. I struggled and took mega pain pills just to make the pies for Christmas. Long story short I was only on 2.5mg of MMI at the time. Having your labs in range will help you enjoy the holidays. HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

please delete this thread.


----------

